# عاجل زلزل يضرب مصر منذ دقائق



## marcelino (1 أبريل 2011)

*عاجل زلزل يضرب مصر منذ دقائق*

*بقــــــوة 6.2*








*عاجل | اليوم السابع هزة أرضية بالقاهرة والجيزة والإسكندرية ودمنهور*

*كتب دندراوى الهوارى - اليوم السابع*
*تعرضت القاهرة والجيزة لهزة أرضية شعر بها سكان العاصمة ظهر اليوم. كان سكان القاهرة قد شعروا بهزة أرضية قوية فى الساعة الرابعة ونصف من بعد ظهر اليوم الجمعة.

وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل..


*[YOUTUBE]jwhwQiLJ5aE&feature=player_embedded#at=11[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]NPEUW_NjTUU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SALVATION (1 أبريل 2011)

_شوف ازى_
_ محستش بيه_​


----------



## Scofield (1 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *عاجل زلزل يضرب مصر منذ دقائق*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




يا راجل هو طلع زلزال ده انا فكرت الواد بلية بتاع عمك عمر الشريف بيلعب بالكورة خبطت فى بيتنا


----------



## Scofield (1 أبريل 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> _شوف ازى_
> _ محستش بيه_​




بكرة يجيلك توابعه و تحس بيه:nunu0000:


----------



## marcelino (1 أبريل 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> _شوف ازى_
> _ محستش بيه_​




*ولا انا وحياتك مع ان كل البيت حس بيه :t7:
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أبريل 2011)

*شو درجة الزلزال ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## zezza (1 أبريل 2011)

يلا ماحنش احسن من اليابان 
تونش تثور نقوم نقلد و نشيل الريس ..اليابان تتزلزل نقوم نتزلزل ... ربنا يستر و ما نقلدش البرازيل فى الفيضانات اللى كانت عندها


----------



## apostle.paul (1 أبريل 2011)

*انا حسيت بيه فعلا لانى فى دور عالى  بس شئ لا يذكر 
*


----------



## oesi no (1 أبريل 2011)

*عاجل| القذافي يؤكد مسؤليته عن زلزال مصر هزة هزة ويهدد بان هذا الزلزال هو بداية استعمال القوة*

*ولا حسيت باى حاجة 

*


----------



## Scofield (1 أبريل 2011)

قوته 6.2 جى من جزيرة كريت و له تابع


----------



## esambraveheart (1 أبريل 2011)

*يوم الجمعه كده دايما ..فيه ساعه نحس ..خاصة بعد الظهر​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 أبريل 2011)

ربنا بس بيفوق الناس وبيفكرهم بي اللي حصل في اليابان في لحظه
جايز يفوقوا ويرجعوا عن الشر الي جواهم

ارحمنا يارب 


بس انا مس حسيت بيه
رغم ان بنت خالي جانبي والشارع كله حس
هههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (1 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> قوته 6.2 جى من جزيرة كريت و له تابع



*لا 5.9 بقى :t26:
*​


----------



## esambraveheart (1 أبريل 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *شو درجة الزلزال ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*عشره علي عشره..
و جاي في توقيت ممتاز ld:..عشان يكمل خراب مصر بعد الثورة ما خربتهاld:

​*


----------



## esambraveheart (1 أبريل 2011)

*يارب يضرب ميدان التحرير بس​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2011)

انا حسيت بيه فعلا بس مش بالدرجه المكتوبه دي 
اكيد هو اقل من كده


----------



## Scofield (1 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *لا 5.9 بقى :t26:
> *​



عليا الطلاق ماينفع هو واقف عليا ب6.2 مقدرش افاصل وانزل فيه اكتر من كده:gy0000:


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 أبريل 2011)

هزة و لا زلزال؟؟
الزلزال حسب معلوماتي أقوى بكتير من الهزة
الرب يحمي شعبه


----------



## Rosetta (1 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يحمي بلادنا جميعا ​*


----------



## esambraveheart (1 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> عليا الطلاق ماينفع هو واقف عليا ب6.2 مقدرش افاصل وانزل فيه اكتر من كده:gy0000:


 
*طب عليا ب7.8 . ld: ..فيه حد حايزود؟؟؟؟*
*ياللا ماهي خربانه خربانه*​


----------



## esambraveheart (1 أبريل 2011)

*الحقوا اضحكوا شويه ياجدعان..*
*و اللي مزعل اخوه يروح يصالحه... *
*و اللي مش بيصلي يروح يصلي..*
*و اللي مابيروحش الكنيسه يروح دلوقتي...*
*يمكن تكون اخر ضحكه نضحكها..*
*و اخر صلاه نصليها ...*
*و اخر مره نشوف فيها كنيستنا*
*و اخر مرة تزعل فيها اخواتك منك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2011)

*انا حسيت بيه مرتين
بس مكنتش متوقع انه زلزال
التربيزه بالجهاز اتهزوا بوضوح
الحمد لله انها عدت ع خير
ربنا يحمي مصر وشعبها​*


----------



## بنت فبساوية (1 أبريل 2011)

أنا كمان حسيت بية بس اية حكاية التابع دة أكيد ولا اية؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 أبريل 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *يارب يضرب ميدان التحرير بس​*



ليه بس كدا
حرام بلاش ليا قرايبي هناك


هو يضرب الاماكن اللي فيها الناس اللي حابه تأذي غيرها بس
:gun::gun::gun:


----------



## just member (1 أبريل 2011)

ازا ي بمقياس 6 رختر ومابنشعر بية
اعتقد ان الامر غير صحيح بالرغم من بعض الناس يتداولون الاراء حول هايدا الظاهرة
وان كان صحيح فأعتقد ان رقم القياس غير صحيح ابدا
بس انا لم اشعر بية
كنت نايم


----------



## اليعازر (1 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> قوته 6.2 جى من جزيرة كريت و له تابع



*يا جماعة زلزال كريت مش وصل للقاهرة بس، كمان عمل زيارة لبيروت:
*



> *اهالي بيروت شعروا بارتدادات هزة ارضية ضربت جزيرة كريت بقوة 6 درجات
> 
> 01 نيسان 2011
> افادت اذاعة "صوت لبنان، صوت الحرية والكرامة" ان سكان عدد من المناطق اللبنانية شعروا بهزة ارضية قرابة الساعة الرابعة والنصف من بعد ظهر اليوم.
> وفي اتصال للاذاعة بمرصد بحنس، اكد ان الهزة ضربت جزيرة كريت اليونانية بقوة 6 درجات وقد شعر بها سكان بيروت.*


----------



## لدى المسيح (1 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ربنا بس بيفوق الناس وبيفكرهم بي اللي حصل في اليابان في لحظه
> جايز يفوقوا ويرجعوا عن الشر الي جواهم
> 
> ارحمنا يارب


 
..فعلاً الزلزال هو مؤشر افاقة لينا .. عشان ميفجئناش العذاب بشرنا ده يعتبر انزار .. واللى محسش بيه بيتهيألى انه فغفله من امره ولااااااااااازم يفوق !


----------



## god love 2011 (1 أبريل 2011)

*انا بردوا مش حسيت بيه خالص
ولا حد ف البيت حس بيه
معرفش ازاى
اذا كان هو بالقوه دى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> ازا ي بمقياس 6 رختر ومابنشعر بية
> اعتقد ان الامر غير صحيح بالرغم من بعض الناس يتداولون الاراء حول هايدا الظاهرة
> وان كان صحيح فأعتقد ان رقم القياس غير صحيح ابدا
> بس انا لم اشعر بية
> كنت نايم



*هذه القوة تكون عند مصدر الزلزال, وتضمحل الموجة الزلزالية كلما ابتعدنا عن مصدر الزلزال.... بالنسبة لقوته عندما وصل كانت فى حدود 4 ريختر وكان هناك تابع بعد عشر دقائق
لكن المشكلة أنه قد يحدث زلزال آخر وسيكون مركزه دهشور قرب القاهرة نتيجة تحرك الكتلة القارية لأن أقرب خط ضعف يلى كريت هو خط زلزالى يمر بمطقة دهشور بمحافظة الجيزة.... وهو نفس مصدر زلزال 92

صلوا ..... فالأمر ليس بسيط .... 

لانه تقوم امة على امة ومملكة على مملكة وتكون مجاعات واوبئة وزلازل في اماكن (مت  24 :  7)

لأَنَّهُ تَقُومُ أُمَّةٌ عَلَى أُمَّةٍ وَمَمْلَكَةٌ عَلَى مَمْلَكَةٍ وَتَكُونُ زَلاَزِلُ فِي أَمَاكِنَ وَتَكُونُ مَجَاعَاتٌ وَاضْطِرَابَاتٌ. هَذِهِ مُبْتَدَأُ الأَوْجَاعِ (مر  13 :  8)

وَتَكُونُ زَلاَزِلُ عَظِيمَةٌ فِي أَمَاكِنَ وَمَجَاعَاتٌ وَأَوْبِئَةٌ. وَتَكُونُ مَخَاوِفُ وَعَلاَمَاتٌ عَظِيمَةٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ (لو  21 :  11
*


----------



## marcelino (1 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هذه القوة تكون عند مصدر الزلزال, وتضمحل الموجة الزلزالية كلما ابتعدنا عن مصدر الزلزال.... بالنسبة لقوته عندما وصل كانت فى حدود 4 ريختر وكان هناك تابع بعد عشر دقائق
> لكن المشكلة أنه قد يحدث زلزال آخر وسيكون مركزه دهشور قرب القاهرة نتيجة تحرك الكتلة القارية لأن أقرب خط ضعف يلى كريت هو خط زلزالى يمر بمطقة دهشور بمحافظة الجيزة.... وهو نفس مصدر زلزال 92
> 
> صلوا ..... فالأمر ليس بسيط ....
> ...



*OOOOOOOOPS*

*الكلام ده جديد ربنا يستر*​


----------



## جيلان (1 أبريل 2011)

اه انا حسيت بيه هو اصلا كان فى كريت بس توابعه كانت هنا بشدة اقل كان هناك ستة هنا خمسة وكسور تقريبا
هو خضنى بس اهه اتمرجحنا شوية هههههههه


----------



## جيلان (1 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هذه القوة تكون عند مصدر الزلزال, وتضمحل الموجة الزلزالية كلما ابتعدنا عن مصدر الزلزال.... بالنسبة لقوته عندما وصل كانت فى حدود 4 ريختر وكان هناك تابع بعد عشر دقائق
> لكن المشكلة أنه قد يحدث زلزال آخر وسيكون مركزه دهشور قرب القاهرة نتيجة تحرك الكتلة القارية لأن أقرب خط ضعف يلى كريت هو خط زلزالى يمر بمطقة دهشور بمحافظة الجيزة.... وهو نفس مصدر زلزال 92
> 
> صلوا ..... فالأمر ليس بسيط ....
> ...



هذا اخر ما كنا بحاجة اليه :vava:
وهذا ما كان ينقصنا :vava: 
ربنا يستر


----------



## noraa (1 أبريل 2011)

zezza قال:


> يلا ماحنش احسن من اليابان
> تونش تثور نقوم نقلد و نشيل الريس ..اليابان تتزلزل نقوم نتزلزل ... ربنا يستر و ما نقلدش البرازيل فى الفيضانات اللى كانت عندها



صح اصل محدش احسن من حد واحنا الاصل والباقى تقلللليد


----------



## Scofield (1 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> ازا ي بمقياس 6 رختر ومابنشعر بية
> اعتقد ان الامر غير صحيح بالرغم من بعض الناس يتداولون الاراء حول هايدا الظاهرة
> وان كان صحيح فأعتقد ان رقم القياس غير صحيح ابدا
> بس انا لم اشعر بية
> كنت نايم




لا مهو شافك نايم محبش يصحيك قام مشى:gy0000:


----------



## Scofield (1 أبريل 2011)

ايه الرعب ده ده زلزال صغير تافه
انا فاكر بقى زلزال التسعينيات كانت الارض بترقص و العمارة عندنا على واحدة و نص بلدى
حسيت ان السقف فى الارض و الارض فى السقف


----------



## marcelino (1 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> ايه الرعب ده ده زلزال صغير تافه
> انا فاكر بقى زلزال التسعينيات كانت الارض بترقص و العمارة عندنا على واحدة و نص بلدى
> حسيت ان السقف فى الارض و الارض فى السقف



*ايه دة انت كنت اتولدت اياميها ؟ ld:
*​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 أبريل 2011)

*انهيار عمارتين بـ"الإسكندرية"

كتب: خالد بداري 
شعر سكان مصر عصر  اليوم الجمعة، حوالي الساعة 3.33، بهزة أرضية، قالت قناة "أون تي في" لاحقًا –على تويتر- إنه زلزال بقوة 5.6 ريختر، ضرب 
سواحل "اليونان" و"قبرص"، وشعر به سكان مصر.

وأكد شهود عيان بـ"الإسكندرية" أن الهزة الأرضية أدَّت إلى انهيار عمارتين بمنطقة "سيدي بشر قبلي"، وسقوط قتلى لم يُعرف بعد أعدادهم.


الاقباط متحدون *​


----------



## marcelino (1 أبريل 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> *انهيار عمارتين بـ"الإسكندرية"
> 
> كتب: خالد بداري
> شعر سكان مصر عصر  اليوم الجمعة، حوالي الساعة 3.33، بهزة أرضية، قالت قناة "أون تي في" لاحقًا –على تويتر- إنه زلزال بقوة 5.6 ريختر، ضرب
> ...




*انا شوفت الخبر دة بس مكنتش متأكد من مصداقيته خصوصا التلفزيون مجبش سيرتهم
*​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *انا شوفت الخبر دة بس مكنتش متأكد من مصداقيته خصوصا التلفزيون مجبش سيرتهم*​


 طب ممكن حد من اسكندريه يقولنا الخبر ده صح ولا لا
عشان نتاكد من الخبر


----------



## جيلان (1 أبريل 2011)

انا مسعتش عن موضوع انهيار العمارتين ده خالص صراحة بس هتأكد واقولكو


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2011)

*اليوم السابع: أكد مصدر مسئول بجهاز التفتيش الفنى لأعمال البناء، والتابع لوزارة الإسكان، لـ"اليوم السابع" أن الجهاز لم يتلق أى تقارير بوجود انهيارات لأى عقار فى أى محافظة من المحافظات التى حدث بها الزلزال عصر اليوم، الجمعة.

يذكر أن محافظات مصر تعرضت لهزة أرضية عصر اليوم بلغت 5.8 درجة بمقياس ريختر*


----------



## Scofield (1 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ايه دة انت كنت اتولدت اياميها ؟ ld:
> *​




طبعا يا بنى انا فاكر اول يوم حصل فيه الزلزال كان سنة 92 تقريبا الديسكات فى المدرسة كانت بترقص و ناس نطو من فوق المدرسة و ماتو علشان كانو خايفين تقع بيهم:gy0000:


----------



## BITAR (2 أبريل 2011)

*الحمد لله لا يوجد اضرار حتى الان*
*شعرت به لثوانى *​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أبريل 2011)

فعلا شعرت به وكان جامد بس وقته قصير

شكرا مارو للخبر


----------



## ميرنا (2 أبريل 2011)

عسل الصعيد بطاطا فى كل حاجة


----------



## Nemo (2 أبريل 2011)

انا حسيت بيه فعلا امبارح
وكنت قاعدة وحسيت والمج بتاعى فيه الشاى ع الترابيزة بيتهز وانا عادى دور تالت 
ميرسى يا ميلو


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2011)

_*انا اخدت خضه  محترمه لانى كنت فى مكان عالى 
ربنا يستر *_


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 أبريل 2011)

الرب يسلم


----------

